# Show me your last artwork! I'd love to see it.



## Smocza (Jun 17, 2022)

Show me your last artwork! I'd love to see it and maybe leave some likes and follows 
Here is my last artwork:


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Flamingo (Jun 17, 2022)

Smocza said:


> Show me your last artwork! I'd love to see it and maybe leave some likes and follows
> Here is my last artwork:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, so nice.


----------



## Harrytherabbit (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Smocza (Jun 17, 2022)

Zippy! said:


>


Celtic tree  I like it


----------



## Smocza (Jun 17, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Wow, so nice.


Thank you  here you can find more of my artworks -> https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/smocza/


----------



## Loose Screws (Jun 19, 2022)

Smocza said:


> Show me your last artwork! I'd love to see it and maybe leave some likes and follows
> Here is my last artwork:
> 
> 
> ...


That looks amazing! I was just saying to someone that I haven't seen much traditional art lately, and then find this beauty.


----------



## Loose Screws (Jun 19, 2022)

I only just added some watercolor to this 2 year old lineart. Callie Briggs from Swat Kats. Love this cartoon.


----------



## Loudly (Jun 19, 2022)

My goodness that artwork of yours is absolutely breathtaking! Just wow.  Those colors and lines are so gentle & soft.
What's the inspiration behind that creature, is it based on a mythological being of some sort?

Here's my latest one.


----------



## PiedPipecleaner (Jun 19, 2022)

Latest was my ref sheet lol


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Smocza (Jun 20, 2022)

Loose Screws said:


> That looks amazing! I was just saying to someone that I haven't seen much traditional art lately, and then find this beauty.


Thank you very much  you can see more in my gallery - > https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/smocza/


----------



## Smocza (Jun 20, 2022)

Loudly said:


> My goodness that artwork of yours is absolutely breathtaking! Just wow.  Those colors and lines are so gentle & soft.
> What's the inspiration behind that creature, is it based on a mythological being of some sort?
> 
> Here's my latest one.
> View attachment 134010


Thank you very much  My artworks are the mix of inspirations like nature, myths, legends but it isn't a concrete story - dragon came from my imagination.

Thanks for posting your artwork, looks adorable


----------



## Smocza (Jun 20, 2022)

PiedPipecleaner said:


> Latest was my ref sheet lol
> 
> View attachment 134011


Intersting character design


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 20, 2022)

Y'all make the same threads!!!!











this is real good tho


Smocza said:


> Show me your last artwork! I'd love to see it and maybe leave some likes and follows
> Here is my last artwork:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BadRoy (Jun 23, 2022)

Amirite, cat lovers?


----------



## SystemSearcher (Jun 23, 2022)

Not quite furry related, but what the hell, D&D is plenty furry anyways and this is directly inspired by it.


----------



## Loose Screws (Jun 26, 2022)

SystemSearcher said:


> Not quite furry related, but what the hell, D&D is plenty furry anyways and this is directly inspired by it.


Oooo nice 0.0


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 27, 2022)

Unimpressive because I have art block, but my most recent doodle ^^


----------



## Fatal (Jun 27, 2022)

My refsheet of my new fursona, Fatal! Does it look good?


----------



## Lenago (Jun 27, 2022)

The most recent artwork i made, was quite happy how it turned out


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 1, 2022)

I wanted to draw my kobold, Zippy, as a D&D bard. I had a lot of fun with it.


----------



## Smocza (Jul 4, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> View attachment 134739
> 
> I wanted to draw my kobold, Zippy, as a D&D bard. I had a lot of fun with it.


Cool


----------



## Gentle_Paws (Jul 15, 2022)

Here it is!  https://www.furaffinity.net/view/48108876/
My OС from rpg


----------



## Kope (Jul 15, 2022)

I tried doing lineless art here


----------



## Inferndragon (Jul 15, 2022)

The most recent art work I drew that I've actually completed. (Any others I wouldn't probably post due to the NSFW nature or because I never actually finished them)


----------



## Kope (Jul 15, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


> The most recent art work I drew that I've actually completed. (Any others I wouldn't probably post due to the NSFW nature or because I never actually finished them)


*Elden Ring flashbacks *


----------



## Kara Kusa (Jul 15, 2022)

Kope said:


> View attachment 136292
> I tried doing lineless art here


ooo I love the pretty colors you used
it matches the lights in my room, too. neat.


----------



## Sm0keyxxx (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## ~KrimsonCreature (Jul 30, 2022)

Art Fight attack on Wyntreyx!


----------



## Raven-Foxx (Aug 2, 2022)

Latest traditional art is this oil painting Art Fight attack!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Neeoray (Aug 5, 2022)

A gift to someone. =3


----------



## Kope (Aug 5, 2022)

Neeoray said:


> A gift to someone. =3


You misspelled masterpiece


----------



## FoxHowdy (Aug 5, 2022)

I made this based on my icon! I thought it'd be a nice vibe.


----------



## Phoelix_Elle (Aug 5, 2022)

WIP, but would appreciate any critique
Thanks^^


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Erhena (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Erhena (Aug 11, 2022)

Hello! This is my last complet artwork!


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Aug 12, 2022)

That would be this here.
I was testing different mediums. lol


----------



## JazzyBlu (Aug 13, 2022)

Just finished these pieces! Definitly challenging but tons of fun!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 13, 2022)

@Raven-Foxx that is so very soulful.


----------



## LameFox (Aug 14, 2022)

Quick study I did to drop into a larger document (which has the grey bg).


----------



## Hampaslumpia (Aug 18, 2022)

Smocza said:


> Show me your last artwork! I'd love to see it and maybe leave some likes and follows
> Here is my last artwork:
> 
> 
> ...


Love your artwork, it looks so cool!! Here's a recent commission that I just finished!


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 19, 2022)

I've been working on this girl for like 4 months just reiterating and refining her, but I think I'm going to go with this. Maybe make very minor adjustments.


----------



## Kailirian (Aug 19, 2022)

A new character, I was listening emo bands while drawing it.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Aug 20, 2022)

Raven-Foxx said:


> Latest traditional art is this oil painting Art Fight attack!
> 
> View attachment 136674


oil painted furries are always pog


----------

